
Glassdoor Senior Software Engineer Salary - sanj
http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Glassdoor-Senior-Software-Engineer-Salaries-E100431_D_KO10,34.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=watcher&utm_campaign=watch-s&utm_content=wat-s-salary
======
sanj
This is wonderfully recursive: Glassdoor reporting on its own engineers'
salaries.

Even better is that the difference between the two salaries is almost a factor
of 2! In a company of "6-15", that is a huge disparity. And I'd suspect that
everyone at such a small firm can figure out who's who.

